
Netflix is not a tech company - adrian_mrd
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/7/31/Netflix
======
duxup
Is this a tag along to the "WeWork isn't a tech company" article?

>Like Sky before it, Netflix is a television company using tech as a crowbar
for market entry.

Anyway I'd say Netflix is a tech company, that "crowbar" is pretty critical to
their success and still pretty impressive.

